# Chicken picture thread!



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Post your coolest chicken pictures and let's talk about chickens!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]

Go ahead, make my day!


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice pictures robin416!
I took some nice picture of my hens today out in the woods freeranging!


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I'll post some new baby pictures for you all!

This is one of my NN cockerels:









And a Blue Orpington pullet:









Some chicks sunbathing on the dash while I was waiting for DH to get off work:









And last but not least, my "Barred Frizzled Feather-Footed 5-Toed Naked Neck" cockerel:


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Cute chicks!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This homely little girl was named Dwarf. Even though I didn't raise partridge I kept her because she was so homely she was cute. She had a personality that one would not expect from a chicken. Followed me around like a puppy, I was always having to look behind me to see if she was under foot again. Usually she was.

One weekend our poultry club was having a sale. I set my carrier down in the pen and gathered up the two girls I was selling. Once we got to the sale I removed the two girls and started to close the door and out walks Dwarf. She evidently wanted to see what was up with the carrier and I didn't see her back there. I set her up for the day on a flat bed trailer one of the members had at the sale. She hung out there all day long, walking around to greet anyone that stopped to talk to her. I also watched like a hawk because so many showed a lot of interest in her.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Aww! So cute! She sounds very friendly. I'm guessing Dwarf is a silkie because of her feathers.
Sometimes my chickens fallow me around the yard or even case me when I bring them food.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Here's some pictures I took recently of my chickens...


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

I'll post some of my other chickens pictures later.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did the one ever come up to see what you were up to? The other two look like they could care less.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Love the green eye on that last hen.


----------



## Ancona (Apr 1, 2015)

heres my ancona-chicken posing for vouge


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Peep has the strut down for the runway.


----------



## Ancona (Apr 1, 2015)

and heres my 3 roosters Mario, Luigi & dr Snuggles, alone in their own pen, waiting for the chicks to grow up so they can have a wife or two..


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

Having a bad hair day


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

Okay not sure how I got the picture sideways LOL


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Not chickens but it's not often I get a good pic of my pigeons.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What was the name of those pigeons? Owl something or something owl? Got any idea why they're called that?

I don't know if its the pic but they look like they've got that neat taupe color thing going on.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Henny, I've seen others with that problem. Did you use your phone to take that pic?

Silkies certainly go through that ugly stage just like so many others reaching their "teen" stage.


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Henny, I've seen others with that problem. Did you use your phone to take that pic?
> 
> Silkies certainly go through that ugly stage just like so many others reaching their "teen" stage.


I am having some issues navigating! Lol
Guess I'll get it. Yes I used my phone.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't know if our software is arguing with the phone's software but it seems if you take a pic with a phone it has a tendency to do that sideways thing. I noticed that at times when I load a new pic to my computer it automatically turns it upright if the pic was taken with the phone held sideways.


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

Are you on your computer then. I've been using phone app. Keeps saying I need to register️


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, I don't even have the ap loaded on this new phone.


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

Oh maybe that's better


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Chinese Owl pigeons, Robin. These are crosses so the dont exhibit the full "ruffling" and beak/eye shape of an owl pigeon. They are grey - dark grey head, light grey body, dark grey bars. Very "common park pigeon" in colour.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've never actually seen a park pigeon in their setting. Just what they show on TV. 

Now I'm going to go look up what an owl pigeon looks like.

BTW, I keep forgetting to mention the one pic of the NN. I love that one. I like it so much I think it should be framed. The peeps on the dash were adorable.


----------



## Ancona (Apr 1, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Henny, I've seen others with that problem. Did you use your phone to take that pic?
> 
> Silkies certainly go through that ugly stage just like so many others reaching their "teen" stage.


hehe.. my ugly teen Anconagirl makes me think of a gym-shoe..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ancona said:


> hehe.. my ugly teen Anconagirl makes me think of a gym-shoe..


And where is the pic?


----------



## Ancona (Apr 1, 2015)

robin416 said:


> And where is the pic?


yeah, where is the picture... ill have to upload it again...


----------



## Ancona (Apr 1, 2015)

heeere she is!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There must be something wrong with me. I like her appearance. Of course I know nothing about Ancona's.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi! Is she a Ancona or EE?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Some of mine
One of my bantam silkies Buffy










Chipmunk my EE that passed away last month










Chipmunk, Henrietta, Dottie, Hawkeye and the tip of Gertrude's grey tail(Gertrude passed away too mass on liver)










Sophie and Priscilla last year checking out the garden


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Very cute pictures!!!


----------

